# Project Dreiere e30 BMW - Australia



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Following on from this thread... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/66853-98-honda-accord-aus-3.html

A new project, or install or "gear in a car" has begun...

The car is a (Dec 90 built) BMW 318 iS e30 in a cool "diamantschwarz" metalic. Having been a fan of e30's since the super touring car days. Im sure some of you can recall the world wide sucess the e30 had in tin-top racing.... but what has go to do with SQ?!... thats right! Nothing....
It's a clean car, low K's and a genuine S, with the M42 engine, getrag 5-speed. It's pretty much what I've been looking for, since late last year. Wanting euro, rwd, manual, no air bags, no sunroof, no leather seats and a Coupe!!... ( I know )

This project will be more straight forward one putting to use the best of the experiments applied to the previous installs. The intended "look" is more OEM than anything else. I want to go without a boot-mounted sub and really just concentrate on the front stage.
































































Those who are keen eyed will have noted the bare MDF in the kickpanel... I've barely had the car for more than 2 weeks and already room is being made for the HAT L6's. I want a basic 2-way front stage for now; to measue the cars responce, RTA, learn about its reaction to music, reflections, seat positions etc...
Essentialy this is just the start of sound, to learn the car.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wery clean E30, but steering is on the wrong side :laugh:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That is probably the cleanest e30 I've ever seen.


----------



## 1980corvette (Mar 9, 2010)

the color really sets it off, unlike the usual colors you see here in Cali


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cheers lads, time for an update.

been hard at getting the TEMP front stage set in place. Love the BIG kick panels. But enough words... we all know pics? righ??....









Please not the modeling clay used to seal to the back into chamber to give the lush L6 plenty of "air"...


















test fitting... clear bu more than the photos let on... damm I lorv these BMW's!!!









some trim... and yes it DOESNT matcht all... meh...


















This is an interim install, as I've mentioned before;- hence its all abit rushed and "woody", I want to set up a front stage to start measuring, listening, RTA'ing etc... I want to see how a 20+ y.o. car reacts to hi-end hifi. But If I was going to do this, I wanted nice gear... and HAT's and Peerles is something that fits my bill nicely!!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

moving on...

Lets put some L6's in place. The L6 is one of my fave HAT drivers, and if anything a little underated. It will serve as a midbass in this set up.



























more to come...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nnnn... Up next, the Full Range Peerles 83097 https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=45_241_283&products_id=8267, chosen for their freq range, easy on the ear sound, minimal distortion, great $ and inverted surround. I then spent some time making my wave guided, pods. Please note how well the wave guide marries up to the cone, the wave guide is actually resting on the fixed part of the inverted surround... this was about as good as I could get working on a little 2" diameter. The rest of the pod is tear shaped (not round as such) and also provides a 2 piece sealed enclosure for the driver that is back mounted. The 2 peices screw together.


















What I can say is I've experimented with this before, but not in a car. I'll wait till its powered up to hear/see/measure what they do...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok... last update for now. Until i do a little more..

Finishing up the mounting of the mid/full range... which is screwed onto the baffle with a pre-selected axis angle. Please note, although not visible, the pod itself doesn't actually touch any other surfaces other that at its mounting point. Something that I think is critical for reflections.. letting certain frequencies/waves meet as the run around the pod, I found was beneficial for overall sound and responce. Helps with staging/reflections too. The actual mounting is done via soft surface, in this case plastic spacer and onto carpet, the idea is to somewhat de-couple the pod as a whole. You can all look up the benefits of de-coupling your selves... .










some light stuffing...









and screw the two bits together. The wave guide holds the driver and the two parts are threaded and seal with a rubber o-ring... done!! 









repeat on the drivers side.









check for clearances... which are plenty!









hmmm... not so shure on the clearance of the brake pedal lever/arm. Clears visually on axis, but what is such a funny sized piece of metal going to do for reflections?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

so? how's it "look"??

From the middle... camera in between the two headrests.









drivers side, camera sitting on the headrest. Note special SQ steering wheel, custom installed.... 









on the passanger h/rest









and done for tonight, bring on MOTOGP!!!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Mixagolf1 said:


> Wery clean E30, but steering is on the wrong side :laugh:


haha! yeah this is so true, the conversion BMW does for the RHD market though is very high/oem quality. The master cylinder is still in the LHD position, but other wise everything else is custom for the RHD conversion.
I really like the solid build quality these cars have.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> That is probably the cleanest e30 I've ever seen.





1980corvette said:


> the color really sets it off, unlike the usual colors you see here in Cali


Thank you gents; i must say Im enjoying BM owner ship so far. e30 was always the goal! Now that I have one, I see why these cars still have a loyal bunch of fans.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

so... did a little more work, very time consuming and even though that it was rushed through. It will do me enough for the testing/tuning I want from this set up.

I made a template and then cardboard/carpet under dash cover. Idea is to provide a relatively flat surface for the sound.waves to ride along. It really cleans up the under side of the dash and is something I think will give this basic/quick set up a good chance of sounding decent.

Lets start by removing the steering wheel so the lower half of the plastic steering column cover can come out. Its quite chunky and has potential for improvements.


















Now we have a little less obstructions down there so our template can begin.


----------



## SAM77H (May 19, 2010)

I'd love to hear this........ you ever up near Newcastle send me a pm.
I go down to Sydney about once a month.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Start of the template...









some time taken to do this and get it as best as can be expected...


then trim!



























some temp tape and factory screws to hold... and this is what you can see from the drivers seat. More or less what I wanted to achieve with this.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

I also "trial" fitted the head unit I plan to use for this temp set up. Any one want to guess at what it is?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

SAM77H said:


> I'd love to hear this........ you ever up near Newcastle send me a pm.
> I go down to Sydney about once a month.


Cheers mate, I think we met at Nationals last year... you were in the Mitsubishi?? Might have only being a very breif meeting... 

If you ever get a chance I will take this car or my Honda to the MEA-ACT competitions, happy to drive on down in convoy if that helps...


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

I just bought a 87 325e sedan! I am in love with it!

I will be watching thread closely!


----------



## SAM77H (May 19, 2010)

sydmonster said:


> Cheers mate, I think we met at Nationals last year... you were in the Mitsubishi?? Might have only being a very breif meeting...
> 
> If you ever get a chance I will take this car or my Honda to the MEA-ACT competitions, happy to drive on down in convoy if that helps...


With the 3 kids I wont be heading to ACT anytime soon but I was at the nationals. I saw the white Honda parked up at the end and thought it was the one off here............. well well..... I should have looked harder !


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

..hmm very little done this w/end. Shame, as I was in a mood to "install" too. But unfortunately duty called. So lost a fair bit time. Anyway... onto what we all like. Pics...

this bit begins with grade 2 cardboard cutting/shaping, 3M tape and time...









Had to make clearance for foot hear duct and brake master cylinder return spring... you see these cars are built for the Euro LHD market, thus the brake master cylinder is still on the Left side. There is a rod going to the pedal box on the Right, the whole thing works well and is common in many of these converted (cheaper) cars. Just one more challange for car audio.



















then some trim is glued on and cut to shape. 









then we install! Done...



























Well, here you can see both undersides. Their reasonably even, but obviously cleaner/neater etc on the passanger side. Just trying to give this temp set up the best chance to sound as best possible.









Also ran in the RCA/switch wire to the back.. these are temps. Custom units to come later. RIght now these run on the surface under the floor mats. Yep that temporary.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is that the hood release still on the left side? Wow. I'd have thought they'd AT LEAST have put that on the driver's side in the "conversion."

And no glovebox? Wow.

Nice work!

Jay


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Is that the hood release still on the left side? Wow. I'd have thought they'd AT LEAST have put that on the driver's side in the "conversion."
> 
> And no glovebox? Wow.
> 
> ...


Cheers Jay,

Yeah, they only convert so many things... but other euro cars also have the bonet release there, even modern BMW's. 
Indeed no glove box, it messes things up. Tryin to keep it clean.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The 1G BMW Minis had the hood release on the pass side for the US because "that's where REAL Minis had them."


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> The 1G BMW Minis had the hood release on the pass side for the US because "that's where REAL Minis had them."


hang on... let me get that right. For the LHD US market the bonnet lever is on the LEFT? I wonder why they do that.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool now I get to see what your doing!!! I like the speaker balls, it looks like a motorcycle headlight. Is that what it is? I did something similar without the wave guide part and with a 4" driver.

I like the car alot and i'm looking forward to seeing what style you end up going with on this classic.

Matt


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Matt R said:


> Cool now I get to see what your doing!!! I like the speaker balls, it looks like a motorcycle headlight. Is that what it is? I did something similar without the wave guide part and with a 4" driver.
> 
> I like the car alot and i'm looking forward to seeing what style you end up going with on this classic.
> 
> Matt


Cheers Matt... I don't work as quick or as good as you, or the folks around you. This is pretty much 100% diy. So allow me to take my time.

The "speaker balls" are combination of lantern, funnels, plasti-bond and lots of labour, so not motorcycle headlights. Although I see how you could get that.

Looking forward to you next project or updates on the current ones.


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

sydmonster said:


> so? how's it "look"??
> 
> From the middle... camera in between the two headrests.
> 
> ...


Looks Backwards.....:blush:


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

..next, the little amps that will power the temp system. The HK is unique in my collection and was BNIB!









Now.. to install them, but also meet the safety rules of my local competition series, MEA-SQ.









The MDF is a little bit of cut off, I don't want to cut up a whole new sheet, this works just fine.









Using original seatbelt bolt & the Al brackets, they're going nowhere.



























The wiring is all temp, laid ontop of the carpet & bundled with ct's. Remember, this is all temp.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

...double post.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Temp set up done!
Last few items were tweeter on with 3M d/s tape . These are an older set of JL audio 1"'s. metal domed their clean & bright... do the job!


















Whole LH stage looks like this









then lastly install the 7998R H/U...




































set to amber...


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice to see another e30 install in progress. And another Diamond Schwarz at that! 

Mine's getting to the "almost done" part of the install; you know, it's that part of the install that usually lasts forever.... lol


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Dirtboy said:


> Nice to see another e30 install in progress. And another Diamond Schwarz at that!
> 
> Mine's getting to the "almost done" part of the install; you know, it's that part of the install that usually lasts forever.... lol


yep... I know that feeling. 

What model e30 do you have?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/101642-1989-bmw-e30-325i.html

Jay


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

this might be embarising but your staring wheel is on the wrong side, it's ok though it's a common mistake.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

eviling said:


> this might be embarising but your staring wheel is on the wrong side, it's ok though it's a common mistake.


Well,... whilst that may be true from a Stuttgart view. 
I dare say, not spelling certain words correctly, may be even more of a personal blunder.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love that last comment 

Great car and fantastic execution! Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## ouchouchouch (Dec 2, 2011)

clean E30. give us some updates!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, Chris!.. where are the updates!


Mark


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yo Syd, hows the car coming along?

Just checkin in on you ;~) Matt


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

very cool install what sub you going to use?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry team. Yeah..., updates are overdue. But there's nothing to mentions as things have been slow on the e30. I've been driving it pretty much as you see it here.

Plans have changed though and now different equipment, different style of install will be going into it.  , more on that later.

My current project though is home hi-fi as im building a set of Frugal Horns! Using a set of Planet10 HiFi enabled drivers, I will really be looking forward to finishing that. 
Then I can get back on the e30!


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

C'mon Syd 

You need to come up with a simple 2-way light weight system I can copy


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Any in process picks of the horns?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

sydmonster said:


> sorry team. Yeah..., updates are overdue. But there's nothing to mentions as things have been slow on the e30. I've been driving it pretty much as you see it here.
> 
> Plans have changed though and now different equipment, different style of install will be going into it.  , more on that later.
> 
> ...


I'm all to familuar with that problem, ive changed my idea on my build so many times i can't count.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Project Dreiere e30 BMW - Australia >> Rnd 2*

Im back onto this project, with a heap of gusto!  Excited with the 2nd coming of this car 

Learnt plenty with the first lot of gear in here. Have been doing some mechanical maintenance, realistically necessary on a 20+yo car.
I'm also amazed at the build quality. Honestly, without trying to sound biast, they really don't build them like this anymore, car company's would go broke trying to build modern cars like these things. E30 = years ahead of its time & excelent build quality.

Lets get Started

*Car Mods:* "Stance" or "euro flush" look. See EZe30 on Stanceworks for ideas. http://www.stancewor.../2011/07/21540/ . In modern terms its never really going to be "fast" car and I have my motorbikes to fix that. So better of making it something interesting and some what period meets modernism. Or so I've convinsed myself.... excuses .

*System Goal:* Fun, with the basis to let lost of people listen! No specifically aimed at comps, but the odd comp thrown in, but predomenantly for the fun factor. Sound Quality can be fun!
Allow for some modernism such a iPod or other compressed/FLAC format.

*System Basics:* 2-way + sub active

*Components*
*H/U: *HXD2 or 7998R or P99 or.... (secret)

*Processor:* TBA. Looking at Alpine H800, Mosconi 6to8, ARC PS8 or HELIX C-DSP

*Front Stage Drivers*: HAT L3SE x2 and HAT L8SE x2

*Sub Bass Drivers:* TBA or HAT I10's

*Amplification:* TBA

*DC Supply:* DEKA battery & Knu-Concepts

Anyway... enough of that.
Lets give people what they came for...

Dash out!! and for an e30 dash, this one is imaculate!













































Factory cluster will be centre mounted. No air bags = less restrictions!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Eyeballing some ideas... lorv my old test HAT L3. Tried & trusted.




























Diet... no carpet, roof lining or roof deadning. Rear seats out, all seats out... not much in there at all.









Got about 50Kg of play with the system.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Getting the roof ready for some treatment... 20yo glue and left over fluff needs to go!!


















Also during the previous, learnt that the fuel pump is just above ambient in noise. So some little treat of the two openings. Nothing over the top, but trying to make a difference, even if the noise only drops a couple of dB's it counts. But realistically may not at all, but got to have a go at improving what BMW already had at a very high level.
Fellow e30 owners will know these two panels well. I still want to retain access as eventually the fuel pump in these cars needs service/replacement. Trying to think ahead for maintenance/driveability.

Got to clean with acetone before the lay down of some matting, just trying to avoid some "ring" of the tank at this point.































































And done....


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Measuring some potential places for the HAT L3SE's.... PLD is the main factor but also location, Height Vs With, Mid location Vs Midbass location etc.
Also considered early/late reflections. Theres lots to consider, but generally as far forward and as wide as possible is best, with height a 3rd option.

Really like my new laser measure... worth every $$. But prob biast coz of the BOSCH & BMW connection ... 



























Happy to report that in either of the locations I've chosen, PLD is under 30cm. 
As many of our fellow SQ folks know keeping it under 30cm is important. Certainly a factor that I like to consider.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

More your seat brackets and try to get the PLD down to 15cm (around 6") or less... 

Kelvin


----------



## Tendean17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Syd strikes back.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> More your seat brackets and try to get the PLD down to 15cm (around 6") or less...
> 
> Kelvin


Thanks Kelvin, yes certainly considering all options.
The seats are already nearly touching the rise in the rear-seat sheet metal so little to gain there. I'm installing new/different seats and what I hope to do is bring them closer to the centre and gain about an 1.5inches towards centre just like I did in my last build. Then I will extend the runners so they slide right up against. This will bring PLD (L to R) to about 20cm... an improvement


----------



## Tendean17 (Feb 23, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> ... Please not the modeling clay used to seal to the back into chamber to give the lush L6 plenty of "air"...


This Kick Panel remains me with Gary Biggs Buick Regal with JBL GTi 660 Series. 

Gary used 2 way front only, mid and tweeter with waveguide in kick panel like your picture and controlling all the reflection to make something the wave of speaker radiate from under dash to a little hole in the upper dash. 

Cool !


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

As some of you know, I'm much into the whole improve-the-weakest-link type of thinking for car audio, and in car audio I'm sure some will agree that this would be the car itself.
So I spent a LONG time looking for the exact seats I wanted, basically an OEM Recaro, hi comfort & support, full cloth, with plenty of bolster and in tastefull colours.
So after a long search I found a whole set of Recaro's (front & rear) in good (not perfect) condition for $300 on e-Play.

They needed some work, air bags removed (my 21yo BMW has no use for them) and custom install... any way onto the pics...










Removing the airbag, filling with foam, and fixing some bad bolstering.



















no more "air-bag", so picked that out...










Bolster repair....










and results...



















Test fitting a bigger, late model seat into a smaller older car = fun!!... just like when you hit your funny bone kinda fun...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

In the name of quashing PLD; - I wanted to increase the slide of these new seats; with a goal to go as far back possible. Enter customised rails & fabricated brackets.
Retaught myself to MIG again with cold-rolled steel and fabed these up...

First, its out with the old, theres a few Kg's gone too...









Started making new brackets... 3mm colled roled steel, should be plenty strong!









Strengthen the original sheet metal frame of the seat.









...and work goes on. Lots of measuring, angle work, cut, weld, smooth, blend. Hit it with etch primer...



























First one done... and fitted! chuffed... 

















The back of the seat, is about 2 inches from the rise on the rear floor pan... next step measure new PLD, looking for 15cm of less.


----------

